# car show sat, so cleaned up the old buick



## cruzn57 (Sep 22, 2016)

not bad for a 1987, 

View attachment DSC06446cc.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks good. I had an '89 Lesabre with all the options, almost completely restored and a tree fell on it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2016)

Sweet ride Lee!!!


----------

